# Work Surges or Gaurantees



## jbautista32 (Jun 5, 2016)

What does everyone do in being successful. Is it either get the ride milestone guarantee or work surges ?


----------



## Fjavier1203 (Nov 26, 2015)

Guarntees


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

i can guarantee you won't get the gaurantees right so neither


----------

